# Bessacarr Sticking catches



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi All . I have just checked in the van and ALL the catches have returned to normal, now the weather has improved. Problem solved.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats SMELLing :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Wallis, 

As I said before when we looked at some new vans some times half the catches did not work correct or were very stiff. I guess it only happens when they are new and when it is very cold?




Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Hi Everyone

Just to give you all some feedback.

We have tested the catches this week and we have found that in extreme cold temperatures they are sticking as you have found out. However, when warmed they perform perfectly well.

We have used these catches for 18 months and not had this complaint.

However, we have raised this with our supplier and they are now carrying out their own investigation.

Regards
Kath


----------

